# Does your poodle herd?



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like your dog is a natural herder. None of mine exhibit that sort of behavior


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lacey is special. :sheep::creep:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris herds anything that moves!! lol. I've also known (online) of some spoos doing actual herding dog trials too....!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy doesn't herd so much as run rings round ... I keep her away from sheep - we meet a lot out walking, so learning to ignore them is an important lesson. Cows are usually placid enough to ignore her, but she did get very bouncy on a windy walk the other day, and start teasing some young heifers. I removed her before they decided to join in the game!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Flyer doesn't herd but he's been herded..One of the border collies that we train with loves to herd him..we'll be out in the arena and I'll throw the toy and if Flyer gets it the BC will herd him back to me..after awhile if the BC starts to get bored with straight herding he'll start taking jumps and tunnels while herding Flyer back to me..LOL..it is so fun to watch.


----------



## happyhaley (Apr 14, 2010)

My Sunny herds his cat, Mollie. Sometimes Mollie doesn't care to be herded though. LOL

~Haley


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Well Cricket doesn't do "real" herding, but she does herd my kids! LOL! If the older two are getty rowdy in the house around the little one, she kindof herds them off away from him. She does this thing where she walks really close to them, and almost leans on them, sortof leading them away in another direction. She does it very gently though. It's like she knows that there is a chance for the little one to get hurt, so she takes charge! LOL! She doesn't really herd them, so much as create a detour for them.


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

Our pup heards the cats. We have 2 inside cats who occasionally dash out the door. I call Cleo and instead of chasing them around, she chases them back in the door.

She's so brilliant!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I took herding lessons for two years with Cheers. Our instructor felt she was very talented....it was amazing to see the natural instinct she has (that desire to keep the flock together, to keep a balance between herself and me so we could move the sheep together...) Cheers also has a very high prey drive, so our lessons were always in 'fast forward', and with me being a novice shepherdess, I found it a challenge to stay on my feet at times!!
My friend who took lessons with me was successful at a herding trial, and her standard poodle became the first poodle in Canada to earn a Herding Tested title. She's still taking lessons and is planning taking Rook to more trials.
The Poodle Club of Canada held a Herding Instinct Certificate test day, and all the poodles that participated passed! The one mini that was there was amazing with the sheep!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lacey is special. :sheep::creep:


Fluffy, you totally crack me up! :rofl:

Thanks all for the feed back. Glad to know she's not a total mutant


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

HEHE! I aim to please.


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

There is a you tube video of a standard herding, in a continental clip. It rocks!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> HEHE! I aim to please.


What is THAT????


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My first spoo Sasha (rip sweet girl) would herd children and teens! If they went outside of the property line, she would pull them back to where she thought they should be...


----------



## Margiorcutt (Mar 16, 2021)

apoodleaday said:


> I've never thought much about poodles herding and I've never really thought of Lacey as a herding dog, but over the 4th of July she totally proved me wrong
> We got some cows in our camp, by our tent. I was worried that they would walk all over our tent, as I've seen this before
> As soon as Lacey saw the closest cow she ran up to it (not close enough to get kicked though) and started bouncing from side to side and barking. As soon as it started out of camp she moved behind it and barked to keep it moving forward until she moved it out of camp. Then she moved onto the next one until they were all gone. Kind of bizarre to watch.
> Does anyone else's poodle do anything like this?


I have a goldendoodle and YES he is a herding dog and although Been is only 8 months old the neighbors especially notice this with their 4 month old puppy, Been totally corals him, yes its great to watch. ♥


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

My standard poodle, Lili, was great at herding the horses when they got out (I had a mare who was really good at gate latches). Lili would come to the house to let me know the horses were out, then she would round them up and hold them near the corral. It's amazing what poodles can do!


----------

